# Cutler CH mechanical interlock??



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparky1423 said:


> Need a mechanical interlock for a Cutler Hammer CH panel. I need to lock out the 200Main (which throws left to right, not up and down) and the first double pole on the bus bar for a portable generator. Most of my experience is with automatic Xfers. I have seen the aftermarket interlocks that mount to the panel cover itself, but that would void the warranty. Will the part# CHML do this for me, or is this interlock used only for overcurrent devices on the bus bar itself, and not the main?? Thanks


Works with two breakers on the bus, not with the main. CH makes covers with interlocks for some of their panels.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I though, the assembly looks too small to lock the main and the price was cheap....thanks for the repy!


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Your worried about installing an interlock kit voiding the panel warrenty?





Really?


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

sparky1423 said:


> Need a mechanical interlock for a Cutler Hammer CH panel. I need to lock out the 200Main (which throws left to right, not up and down) and the first double pole on the bus bar for a portable generator. Most of my experience is with automatic Xfers. I have seen the aftermarket interlocks that mount to the panel cover itself, but that would void the warranty. Will the part# CHML do this for me, or is this interlock used only for overcurrent devices on the bus bar itself, and not the main?? Thanks


give this man a call...eylander elect..425-743-1191...his name is jim...might be worth the call...


----------



## black51 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Chml*

I believe the point of the CHML mechanical interlock is for use within a sub panel. Place this next to the main load center, feed it using a 60 amp breaker, both in the main and sub, and also have a 30 amp breaker in the sub to accept the generator inlet wiring. That way, when you switch off the 60 amp feed from the main panel, you're able to throw the switch on the 30 amp inlet and feed the sub panel, which house your critical circuits.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe Cutler Hammer sells a panel cover with an interlock already installed for about $130.00

http://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Eaton/Generators-MechanicalInterlockCovers.pdf


----------



## black51 (Nov 7, 2012)

The mechanical interlock is only $28. A small MLO panel can be had from the big box stores for less than $30.

Whether you use a new cover or an interlock you would still need a dp breaker.

http://www.cpesupply.com/default.aspx?page=item+detail&itemcode=CHML&catlist=232


----------



## Tec (Nov 26, 2012)

black51 said:


> I believe the point of the CHML mechanical interlock is for use within a sub panel. Place this next to the main load center, feed it using a 60 amp breaker, both in the main and sub, and also have a 30 amp breaker in the sub to accept the generator inlet wiring. That way, when you switch off the 60 amp feed from the main panel, you're able to throw the switch on the 30 amp inlet and feed the sub panel, which house your critical circuits.


This is what that guy Magnettica has done with a Square D panel. The only difference is that he uses a 30A breaker from the main panel. That's silly, why limit yourself when you have grid power available??


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Try these guy's




good luck


----------

